# Pregnant doe & Ivomec PLUS OK?



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi -- I am new here. 
I have been searching the forums for specific info re: the use of ivomec plus in pregnant does and cannot find anything. 

I have two new saanens (one FF PG doe and one wether brought home a week ago) and I am a newbie to dairy goats. I did a fecal today and found what I think COULD BE both HC and Liver fluke eggs. I have reviewed the photos available here and have some experience with this after having some goats here a few months ago. I really just cant be sure what I am dealing with because some of the eggs have the football feild shape and some have the football pointy-at-both-ends shape....so, I figure I should treat for both...or maybe not now? 

The doe is doing well, she is in good weight and has decent famacha scoring. Shes a nine month old FF--I would like to see another degree of redness to her conjuntiva, but she is good. Wether is the same--I am just really asking about the doe because she is PG. And she is still growing herself so I want to be sure to do what is best for her...without compromising her pregnancy. I am particularly concerned because I don't want to overload her doing another treatment in ten days, then again ten days after. Maybe thats too much for a pregnant animal....maybe if she is doing well I should just wait it out and only treat the wether, and then I will be able to see if the treatment was effective before moving on to her...IDK though...if it is liverfluke shouldn't I take care of it asap? 

I did not do a fecal with chambered slides because I am not set up for this yet, but I can say that the fecals I checked were not loaded sky high--only about 10-20 eggs present per slide per one fecal berry. I *think* I can get away with not worming now, but *if* the doe were not PG I would definately worm because they just arrived here at our place.

I am not sure exactly how pregnant she is, but she was probably bred on Sept 22ish, so she should be about 90 days in. Previous owner had an accident with buck getting out and access for does to bucks fence (can they do it through the fence?)....She is definately more than 60 days along.

Sidenote: BTW she is polled and her mate was polled (her daddy bred her). Am I going to have hermaphrodite kids? This is my expectation, although it would be nice to know things *could* turn out otherwise....

Thanks for any replies! Sorry for any rambling.... :help2

Best,
Alisa~


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forum, first some housekeeping, please click on your profile, add a signature especially about what kind of goats you have and your location.

Since you know she as at least 60 days bred, then I would wait 40 more days and then use Ivermectin Plus...1cc per 30 pounds orally on both the goats. What I would do right now is worm them both with Cydectin. Although Ivermectin plus will kill the 4th stage of HC it will not kill HC only liverflukes and cool weather worms and lice etc.....While your Cydectin will get the HC and other blood sucking stomach worms, which are really not active right now anyway with the cold.

It's very doubtful you will have problems with the kids out of your father daughter breeding. Vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I just wanted to say HI and welcome to the forum! :hi
Theresa


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you! I will take your advice Vickie. Thanks for the welcome Theresa! :hi


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome! Yes do as Vicki sugests.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used Ivomec Plus for the last 3 years as my *dry* wormer. So far, no abortions or problems with kids. I worm the doelings that are bred with it, also. 

When I dry treat the doe, she gets her 1st round of Ivomec Plus-1cc/50#, then 10 days later-again, then 10 days later-again. Some have been as little as 30 days bred, most are 60 days bred. Then throughout the winter, I will fecal and worm accordingly. During dry off, I have to bring her in the milk room anyway to keep check on the udders. I've got her caught, I worm her.

I do have a problem with liver flukes showing up on fecals...the joys of living in humid, mild winters, and wet soil. I figure I'd rather take the time to worm with the flukecide during the dry period than to have to wait out the milk withdrawal during milking. And risk damage to the liver by the parsite. I also worm with Cydectin the beginning of Oct. (everyone) as it's the end of the *tropical* weather here (ideal for HC) and get the HC before it goes dormant.
Kaye


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum! 

Tamera


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------

